# ram aufrüsten, 3 riegel dualchannel?



## LaVolpe (27. Oktober 2016)

*ram aufrüsten, 3 riegel dualchannel?*

Huhu,

ich habe aktuell 8Gb DDr4 2133Mhz Ram verbaut, 2 riegel, auf einem Gigabyte b150 hd3p.

Ich habe mal gelesen das Dual Channel auch mir 3 Riegeln möglich ist, sofern man diese richtig steckt.

Stimmt das?

Also kann ich mir einfach noch einen baugleichen 8GB Riegel kaufen, den Ram so stecken das ich pro Kanal 8GB habe, und dies läuft im Dual Channel?

PCGH hat auch mal ein Video über Ram gemacht und ich meine dort wurde dies auch gezeigt, war aber bisschen älter


----------



## evilgrin68 (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: ram aufrüsten, 3 riegel dualchannel?*

Moin

Wenn du mal dein Handbuch bemühen würdest, könntest du sehen wann dein Board Dual Channel unterstützt. Auf jeden Fall nicht mit 3 Modulen...
Ein kleiner Auszug aus deinem Handbuch:

Due to CPU limitations, read the following guidelines before installing the memory in Dual Channel mode.
1. Dual Channel mode cannot be enabled if only one memory module is installed.
2. When enabling Dual Channel mode with two or four memory modules, it is recommended that memory of the same capacity, brand, speed, and chips be used and installed in the same colored sockets.


----------



## IronAngel (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: ram aufrüsten, 3 riegel dualchannel?*



evilgrin68 schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Wenn du mal dein Handbuch bemühen würdest, könntest du sehen wann dein Board Dual Channel unterstützt. Auf jeden Fall nicht mit 3 Modulen...
> Ein kleiner Auszug aus deinem Handbuch:
> ...



natürlich geht dual Channel mit 3 Modulen, es ist nicht wichtig das man 2 oder 4 Module hat. Channel 1+2 hat jeweils 2 Steckplätze, wichtig ist nur das die verbaute Menge in jeden Channel gleich ist, also z.b 8 + 8 oder 6 + 6.

Also kaufe dir einfach einen 8 GB Riegel und stecke ihn in Channel 2 und deinen alten Rams in Channel 1 und schon läuft es im dual Channel. Welche Ramslots zu welchen Channel gehören erfährst du in der Mainboard Anleitung. Wichtig ist das die Latenz von dem langsamsten Modul genommen wird.


----------



## Cinnayum (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: ram aufrüsten, 3 riegel dualchannel?*

Es ist nicht mal wichtig, dass in jedem Channel die gleiche Speichermenge steckt.

Versuch einfach die "sinnvollen Kombinationen" und boote memtest x86 vom USB-Stick. Dort siehst du angezeigt, ob und wieviel RAM im Dual-Channel läuft.

Die Ergebnisse können je nach Mainboard und CPU natürlich abweichen.

Bei meinem NB hats geklappt: von 8+2 GB RAM hatte ich 4 GB in Dual Channel adressierbar.
Ob das BS bevorzugt diesen Bereich allokiert, kann man natürlich nicht sagen.

Von daher ist es bei den heutigen RAM-Preisen sinnvoll, 2 gleiche Riegel in der gewünschten Kapazität zu kaufen, um sich nicht mit solchen Dingen herumschlagen zu müssen.
2x 4 GB DDR4 dürftest du auch noch recht passabel gebraucht loswerden.


----------



## LaVolpe (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: ram aufrüsten, 3 riegel dualchannel?*



IronAngel schrieb:


> natürlich geht dual Channel mit 3 Modulen, es ist nicht wichtig das man 2 oder 4 Module hat. Channel 1+2 hat jeweils 2 Steckplätze, wichtig ist nur das die verbaute Menge in jeden Channel gleich ist, also z.b 8 + 8 oder 6 + 6.
> 
> Also kaufe dir einfach einen 8 GB Riegel und stecke ihn in Channel 2 und deinen alten Rams in Channel 1 und schon läuft es im dual Channel. Welche Ramslots zu welchen Channel gehören erfährst du in der Mainboard Anleitung. Wichtig ist das die Latenz von dem langsamsten Modul genommen wird.


Genau das hab ich halt gelesen gehabt.
Wuerde dann halt den genau gleichen Ram kaufen nur als 8Gb Riegel halt statt den 2x4.
Also funktioniert das doch?


Cinnayum schrieb:


> Es ist nicht mal wichtig, dass in jedem Channel die gleiche Speichermenge steckt.
> 
> Versuch einfach die "sinnvollen Kombinationen" und boote memtest x86 vom USB-Stick. Dort siehst du angezeigt, ob und wieviel RAM im Dual-Channel läuft.
> 
> ...



 Ich wuerde den Ram eigentlich nur ungerne verkaufen wollen, da ich den auch erst seit paar Monaten besitze. Deshalb die Idee mit dem 3 Riegeln, womit ich mir noch die Option fuer 24Gb [wenn mal noetig] offenhalten kann, statt nochmal 2x4 reinzuknallen.
Wenn ich aber nun in beiden Kanälen 8gb hab, sollte das doch dann klappen...so wie IronAngel es beschreibt?


----------



## CSOger (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: ram aufrüsten, 3 riegel dualchannel?*

Dual Channel Modus fur DDR, DDR2, DDR3 und DDR4 | 		Arbeitsspeicher Blog – Tipps & Tricks, Know-how, Tutorials, Troubleshooting, News, Kaufberatung

Mythos Dual Channel: RAM richtig konfigurieren


----------



## flotus1 (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: ram aufrüsten, 3 riegel dualchannel?*



LaVolpe schrieb:


> Wenn ich aber nun in beiden Kanälen 8gb hab, sollte das doch dann klappen...so wie IronAngel es beschreibt?



Ja, immer rein damit. Im Handbuch stehen nicht alle möglichen Konstellationen weil das DAUs nur verwirren würde.


----------



## KrHome (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: ram aufrüsten, 3 riegel dualchannel?*



LaVolpe schrieb:


> Genau das hab ich halt gelesen gehabt.
> Wuerde dann halt den genau gleichen Ram kaufen nur als 8Gb Riegel halt statt den 2x4.


Wenn du:

Chanel 1: 2x4 GiB
Chanel 2: 1x8 GiB

konfigurierst, dann hast du deinen gesamten Ram im Dual Chanel Betrieb laufen. Welche Bänke welchem Chanel zugeordnet sind, steht im Mainboard Handbuch. 

Der Takt und die Timings richten sich dabei nach dem langsamsten Modul. Achtung!: Kann sein, dass das Bios das falsch interpretiert und die Geschwindigkeit eines der schnelleren Module einstellt (macht mein Board so), sodass es zu einem instabilen System kommt. Dann solltest du den Ram im Bios manuell konfigurieren. Ist für dich aber nur theoretisches Wissen, da du den gleichen Ram nochmal kaufen willst.


Würdest du:

Chanel 1: 1x4 GiB
Chanel 2: 1x4+1x8 GiB

verbauen, würden 4 GiB deines Systems im Dual Chanel Modus laufen. Das müssen aber dann nicht zwingend die ersten 4 genutzten GiB sein. Darauf hast du keinen Einfluss, weshalb solch eine asymetrische Bestückung vermieden werden sollte.


----------



## eval1502 (16. Februar 2020)

*AW: ram aufrüsten, 3 riegel dualchannel?*

Ja. Du kannst auch die 3 Speicherriegale in Dual-Channel Modus betrieben aber mit einer Voraussetzung.
Die gesamte Speicherkapazität von beiden Channel muss gleich sein.
Z.B.
2 x 4GB in Channel 1 (zwei Speicherplätze nebeneinander)
1 x 8GB in Channel 2 (ein drittes Speicherplatz)

2 x 4GB = 8 GB.

Wenn die summare Speicherkapazität in beiden Channel nicht gleich ist, dann werden manche RAM Zugriffe  in Dual-Channel Modus mit der doppelten Geschwendigkeit erfolgen  und die andere Zugriffe werden nur mit single Geschwindigkeit erfolgen.


----------

